# PRINCIPALES OBRAS DE LA INGENIERIA PERUANA



## pedro1011

Así parece. Bueno, lo importante es que se construya, y que sea ya.


----------



## berick

Muy buen thread, no sabia de muchas de esas obras


----------



## crlwaly1

Muy buen aporte

Salu2
Crlwaly
AQP


----------



## Poligono

Tremendo trabajazo Pedro, felicitaciones.

¿Y cuántos años faltaran para ver realizada la hidrovía, el megapuerto y el tren impulsado por imanes conectando a todo el país?


----------



## xever_7

Poligono said:


> Tremendo trabajazo Pedro, felicitaciones.
> 
> ¿Y cuántos años faltaran para ver realizada la hidrovía, el megapuerto y el tren impulsado por imanes conectando a todo el país?


Ummm tal vez 50 años quien sabe. Yo voto porque el megapuerto se podrá realizar en un tiempo no tan lejano, pero el maglev en todo el país yo le doy 100 años siendo optimista porque nadie en el mundo tiene uno de tal magnitud. :nuts:


----------



## Vancouver

hno:

lo que debemos hacer es edificios altoss!!!! el westin es algo pequeño 118 metros!! cuando en otros paises latinos hay proyectos para 300 emtros
y hay que ponerse las pilas con las demas provincias!!!

Mi primer comentario 

Saludos de Tacna


----------



## J Block

Vancouver said:


> hno:
> 
> lo que debemos hacer es edificios altoss!!!! el westin es algo pequeño 118 metros!! cuando en otros paises latinos hay proyectos para 300 emtros
> y hay que ponerse las pilas con las demas provincias!!!
> 
> Mi primer comentario


Qué yo sepa sólo en Chile, México y Panamá se habla de proyectos con más de 300 metros de altura. 

Por qué tanta desesperación por edificios altos? Al final los que construyen los edificios son inversionistas privados.


----------



## YonKyuYon

Mi primer comentario, y es para felicitar a Pedro por su trabajo.
Como se diria en estos dias, lo que has hecho es todo un "faenon" :lol:


by YonKyuYon


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias, YonKyuYon. Y bienvenido al foro. 
PD: juro que no tengo nada que ver con el faenón! (no me vayan a involucrar). :nono:


----------



## papiriqui

Vancouver said:


> hno:
> 
> lo que debemos hacer es edificios altoss!!!! el westin es algo pequeño 118 metros!! cuando en otros paises latinos hay proyectos para 300 emtros
> y hay que ponerse las pilas con las demas provincias!!!
> 
> Mi primer comentario
> 
> Saludos de Tacna


es cierto q nos falta eso, pero hay q dar prioridad a las cosas,,yo prefiero q se promueva mas la inversion en obras de infraestructura.(y siendo muy generico) ,,lo q nuestro pais pide a gritos son mas carreteras , puertos maritmos y fluviales, mejores aeropuertos, terrapuertos, puentes,acueductos ,canales,tuneles trasandinos,represas,centrales hidroelectricas..etc
vas a ver q cuando se propicie mas esto,, los inversionistas van a llegar en masas...y no dudo q como consecuencia se de lo q tanto anhelas...

bienvenido.


----------



## galouchi

Increible¡¡¡¡ que buenas obras


----------



## Jean_Pierre

papiriqui said:


> es cierto q nos falta eso, pero hay q dar prioridad a las cosas,,yo prefiero q se promueva mas la inversion en obras de infraestructura.(y siendo muy generico) ,,lo q nuestro pais pide a gritos son mas carreteras , puertos maritmos y fluviales, mejores aeropuertos, terrapuertos, puentes,acueductos ,canales,tuneles trasandinos,represas,centrales hidroelectricas..etc
> vas a ver q cuando se propicie mas esto,, los inversionistas van a llegar en masas...y no dudo q como consecuencia se de lo q tanto anhelas...
> 
> bienvenido.


Es cierto, primero debemos mejorar bastante en infraestructura ya que nuestro deficit es alarmante. Luego ya pensar en cosas mas banales (para mi, un edificio por encima de los 300 metros es algo superfluo) que son mas por esteticismo que por prioridad.


----------



## lokaz0

muy buen tema, felcitaciones, tienen razon companieros lo q se bede de hacer es primero la infraestuctura q es la base de un buen desarrollo economico y urbano el resto ya viene poco a poco traendo tambien una mejor calidad de vida para nuestro pais


----------

